# glock 23



## chadwickg99 (Oct 11, 2008)

hey guys, i am new to the forum, but not new to handguns, i just picked up my second glock today. Its a 23 like new, i also have a 27. I look forward to getting some good advice


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome aboard! I have had a glock 23 for awhile now, and added a glock 26 recently. Can't beat a glock, all though I enjoy my other handguns a lot too.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

-Jeff-


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome from Southeast TX.


----------



## Mitchell20 (Sep 17, 2008)

Glock 23 is my first gun, and only gun right now. I love it! Working on finding #2... :smt082


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Glock 23 is a great gun!


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I carry a G23 every day. I dont like or dislike it. It is a tool. I seriously think of it that way, kind of like a wrench in the ole toolbox.
I can allways rely on it to go bang. Every single time. Thats why I cary it.
They are a fantastic weapon for self def. A bit ugly, but they work well.

Now if you want pretty and fun to shoot lets talk about the 1911...:mrgreen:


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I love my 23.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Your G23 should compliment your G27 nicely! Congrats!


----------



## chadwickg99 (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats on the new addition.I am well pleased with my new 23 all around...


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

great gun


----------



## GSRevs (Oct 9, 2008)

Great gun! Enjoy it.


----------

